# Has Anyone Built The Mash Bell 47 Helicopter Kit ?



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I want to buy a MASH bell 47 helicopter kit. Has anyone here built one of these ? my hobby shop has 2 of them in stock and i am going to pick one up. I would like to see any pictures of this kit you may have along with any building tips that helped you with your MASH helicopter.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey Bert, go to ebay look in Models, Air, then type in helicopters. Every so often there is a guy out East that posts photos of finished ones for sale, you can get a good look at what they can look like, if he has one posted.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks Robert. My hobby shop here has 2 of them but i want to build it as a "non M.A.S.H. copter. I wanted to know how big it is in inches so i can get other helicopters in the same scale. The box is large but the contents don't feel like they are as big as the box looks. How is the GATO sub ?


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I've Built this kit. Its nice,1/35 scale I believe.Its about a foot long when done IIRC.Sorry no pics. It never survived "The Move". I have a 1/35 Academy HTL-4 (coast guard version with floats) that I plan on turning into the bat copter. Really nice kit with all the parts to build several versions.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Is this a current kit? I'm a big fan of M*A*S*H, I'd love to have the chopper.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Have checked the dvd set for mash?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

The-Nightsky said:


> I've Built this kit. Its nice,1/35 scale I believe.Its about a foot long when done IIRC.Sorry no pics. It never survived "The Move". I have a 1/35 Academy HTL-4 (coast guard version with floats) that I plan on turning into the bat copter. Really nice kit with all the parts to build several versions.


 thanks nightsky. how big is the academy helicopter ?


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

same size Bert. Close to a foot long when built.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks nightsky !


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

I started to convert one to the "Batcopter," but I never could get the compound curves on the wings right so I chucked it during a move about 5 years ago.

From what I remember, the detail was pretty nice (I had the MRC version...forget who made the other one I used to see on the shelves). The tail boom was little heavy for the scale but somebody made a brass rod & photo-etch replacement that looked good. Don't know if that's still around or not. I only get to Avenel Hobbies maybe once a year anymore & that was the only place I could see what I was buying before I bought it (most of my shopping is done online now - there aren't any decent hobby shops around Atlantic City).

Over all, a nice little kit. Should be able to do a really nice job over 2 or 3 weekends...


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

I have two of these kits, I intend to build them flying over the Swamp and Hot Lips tent, the choppers appear to me to be about 35th scale, but they need some modifications to make them MASH accurate. 

So far all I have done is the Swamp.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks Frets, nice swamp dio dgtrekker


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

Thanks, I'm planning on putting the chopper on an acrylic rod just behind the tent.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I Just picked up my MASH helicopter and just got in the door with it, i am a happy camper ! keep me posted on your diorama


----------



## splashrc (Jul 9, 2007)

I had one back in the day, wish I still had it.......along with the swamp


----------

